# Warning about texjet



## a.santos (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,
Some of you might know my posts about Texjet. Well, it get worse! My machine, Texjet by Polyprint, is stopped for about 2 months now and nobody (dealer or Polyprint) cares about my problem. I bought my machine about a year ago now and I have been able to use it only for about 5 or 6 months. None of the problems this machine has have been repaired. The so called technicians don't even know what they are doing!! Imagine that: in one of their frustrated attempts, they even inflected AIR in the ink tubes (circuit that is supposed to be in vacuum)!! POLYPRINT DOES NOT CONSIDER TO BE RESPONSABLE (they asked me "what can we do" WHAAAAT!!??!!), the dealer doesn't even answer my e-mails or calls. They sold to me a broken machine that they can't even repair and for them, that's it.... they have ruined my business and don't even care! Is that the way to treat a client? So, be very careful when you choose a machine. Be sure the manufacturer and their dealer are professional and honest people. Those people ended my business and destroyed my life without any regret or even caring. Our community has to know!!
Ana


----------



## pierke (Mar 14, 2009)

There must be a reasen why your machine is stopped. Electrical wire, fuses, communication, etc.
Try locaded!
Pierke


----------



## a.santos (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Pierke,
Thanks for your concerne. The problem is more complicated. They (Polyprint and dealer's technicians) are unprofessional enough to miss something so basic, it wouldn't at all surprise me!! The machine starts but just doesn't print, it has large bubbles in all the ink guides, the yellow comes out (when it does) dark orange, 2 of the 4 guides of white ink don't work, the magenta ink comes out 1 in about 4 times and with large white stripes, etc.... POLYPRINT and their dealer(!?!) can't find the problem themselves, imagine that. So, the solution they came with, well, simple: "forget about this one, don't take her calls, don't answer her e-mails, just keep selling and keep getting money from these silly clients, never care about the after selling or assistance because they have already paid". That's their policy, after you have paid your machine, be sure you are all alone. "What can we do" will be the answer to your questions. So, so sad. It just shows how honest Polyprint and the dealer are. I have some nice e-mails from them and if you read them you'll be just amazed.
Thanks anyway Pierke.
Ana


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

can you not ask for a refund and return your machine?


----------



## a.santos (Aug 23, 2008)

I can and did it but they didn't answer or care. Legally I have this right, it is just a pity I have to go this way. Shame on Polyprint and his dealer that make me go legal. The money I spent on a ****ty machine plus the costs of a legal suit, just imagine what those people are making me spend....


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi.
I have 2 G-Jets (they are also from Polyprint) working for me for over 2 years without a problem !
My dealer/distributor in Germany is also a certified EPSON partner - they can repair any Epson printer.
Maybe you should try to find somebody who knows Epson printers better !
Thats what I like about my G-Jets - they are not motified too much.
Sorry to hear about your trouble....


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

Sorry to here about your trouble. You always get some dealers that don't care. We in the UK have a dealer who knows what he is doing and their technitcian's are spot on. 
Amayauk I have had my printer now for 6 month's any niggles are sorted mainly down to operator error.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Good to see someone else from the UK post in the DTG section 

Does your printer use Dupont inks? If so, what do you pay for the carts?

Cheers

John 25 miles from the Ryder Cup


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

Stitch-Up said:


> Good to see someone else from the UK post in the DTG section
> 
> Does your printer use Dupont inks? If so, what do you pay for the carts?
> 
> ...


Hi John I pay £200 for 1lt white and £64 250ml colour


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

sawdust said:


> Hi John I pay £200 for 1lt white and £64 250ml colour


Is this for bottles or carts? I'm guessing bottles.

Cheers


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

Stitch-Up said:


> Is this for bottles or carts? I'm guessing bottles.
> 
> Cheers


 yes bottles


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Alan

I've got a Neoflex (aka Epson 4880). Although I could use bulk inks I'm sticking with the carts - playing safe 

Thanks

John


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

I still use the carts but refill with the bottles / works out at around 26p a ml colour and 20p a ml white if my maths is on target


----------

